# Popped a good one with the Windham 223



## stonecreek

Caught a nice spotted boar slipping thru the corn Sat. morning. That's 10 in 2 weeks on this cut field in daylight. Windham 223 with 55 gr Hornady.


----------



## Gator89

Waccamawl!


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Knock um down !!!


----------



## Jester896

Nice! I went Saturday at first light too...all I saw was a fresh wallow in a creek.  I brought a .223 and a .45-70


----------



## antharper

Corn fed , congrats !


----------



## bfriendly

Very nice.....can’t believe you were able to kill one with a 223 ?

Nice pig man!


----------



## FOLES55

That’s a pretty hog.

Can I say that??


----------



## Sneezy

bfriendly said:


> Very nice.....can’t believe you were able to kill one with a 223 ?
> 
> Nice pig man!



Hornady makes some nice .223 hog rounds. They drop dead every time as long as you get a decent shot in.


----------



## Jester896

Sneezy said:


> Hornady makes some nice .223 hog rounds. They drop dead every time as long as you get a decent shot in.


several of the guide services around here use the .223 with a 75 gr Hornady bullet.
I have killed a good share with an MSR myself. Shot placement is key and you can't shoot shield.


----------



## stonecreek

I also thought he was a good looking hog. Have killed my share with a 223 and also have a number run off to die. My gun of choice which I killed 2 with this morning is the 6.5 Creedmore.


----------



## Jester896

I'm up there just about every other Saturday ...be happy to spot with ya n chat.


----------



## stonecreek

Sounds good ?


----------



## stonecreek

Caught this one on the field at sunrise


----------



## Jester896

LoL...your on fire!  Target rich environment!  Hate this wasn't my Saturday up


----------



## stonecreek

Popped a young boar in the soybean patch yesterday evening.


----------



## stonecreek

Smacked this one in corn this morning.


----------



## Jester896

OK...now ur just rubbin it in


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Hey.....he's wearing the same kinda hat as the last one !!! Lol ! Nice hog bud, your working on em.


----------



## Turpentine

Day gum, get er done


----------



## stonecreek

Got lucky. First hog in corn patch in a week. This heat and water sources drying up is making them far and few between.


----------



## Throwback

bfriendly said:


> Very nice.....can’t believe you were able to kill one with a 223 ?
> 
> Nice pig man!


Needed a 375 H&H


----------



## dwhee87

Those'll eat good!


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> Needed a 375 H&H



I don’t even know what that is........is it big enuff?


----------



## stonecreek

2nd one this week with 45/70. Bred sow. Got a decent video of this kill.


----------



## kevin17

That’s s neat color


----------



## toolmkr20

Hog slaying machine.


----------



## stonecreek

Busted this bred sow in pecan orchard this morning.


----------



## Jester896

Thought about you this morning wondering if yesterday was good 
looks like a puffy guilt for sure...and right where it was rootin


----------



## stonecreek

Weather and work had me tied up most the weekend. Will be deer hunting a good bit now tho. Off from work from 11/9 till 12/1. This is the second hog from pecan orchard in 5 days. Did not recover first one. Rain last week softened up the ground and they sure went to rooting here.


----------



## Jester896

Last time I deer hunted an orchard I ended up with 2 hogs...got the last one out and the biggest one going back in 

don't hardly need a rangefinder there...mighty fine chair sittin too


----------



## stonecreek

Cool weather had the porkers in pecans.


----------



## blood on the ground

Hardcore pig marking!


----------



## stonecreek

Found this while checking the farm. Dumped overnight by some slob. Perfect shoulder shot. Just cut off the head. I'm mad but not surprised.


----------



## Jester896

SMH


----------



## stonecreek

Checked orchard this morning and they pretty much rooted it out last night!!


----------



## Jester896

Yikes!


----------



## Big7

stonecreek said:


> Found this while checking the farm. Dumped overnight by some slob. Perfect shoulder shot. Just cut off the head. I'm mad but not surprised.
> View attachment 987679



Whatever the mod. popped you for, DOUBLE THAT SENTIMENT FOR ME !!!?

THAT'S JUST PLAIN SORRY !!!

That's what makes "hunting" fodder for the dem*rats, the clueless left, Gen X, anti-gun, millennium's- and the rest.

They need a "code red" on a long, real ruff' dirt road. ?


----------



## stonecreek

Jester’ Tried to call your buddy today. He has thermal rights in that orchard and there in there every night. My nephews are getting up the soybeans next to it and the farmer across the road is finishing up the cotton. There laid up in the wet weather head in middle and coming out. Gonna check it at daybreak.


----------



## Jester896

He is on nights tonight...just talked to him and will let him know.  This is his weekend off....might ride with him.

Good luck in the am...hate I have to work.


----------



## Jester896

Said he saw them in there the other night but was working.  We are going to hit it Saturday night and see what we can knock out for ya


----------



## stonecreek

Not really a gunning post other than single shot 22 after the fact. But finally caught the white sow that I had been after for a couple months. She was smart I only seen her twice in the pecan orchard and never got the chance to pull the trigger. She had been shot twice tho and did not slow her down. Both shots appeared to be high. First hog I have caught in that style trap that caused minor damage to the trap. Built like a tank and mean as rip.


----------



## mar0311

Congrats..I see the hair on her back is high..


----------



## stonecreek

Got 6 out of 7 in this group. Missed a chip shot on #7.


----------



## cjones

Wow. What a mix. Looks like some Duroc and Hampshire genes in that pool.


----------



## Okie Hog

Good shot on the hog.   Get them pigs.


----------



## stonecreek

Caught a pair of sows in the field at dark. Busted both but only recovered 1. 6.5 Creedmore.


----------



## Brian Groce

Working on them.
Good job.


----------



## stonecreek

Deer hunters and work have kept me sidelined for awhile but did slip up on a group of little ones this evening. Busted 2 of them. Fixing to get busy on them


----------



## Jester896

Good Deal!  Ha...I was in town yesterday afternoon and dropped in on Gun Dr.  Seems like you always get into them the next day


----------



## stonecreek

Next time will get together and shoot. Fixing to get good. Tell your buddy this is on farm east of mine. He has access there. Tell him east side pivot. He familiar


----------



## Jester896

10-4 ..think this is his weekend off


----------



## bfriendly

Man y’all are getting it done !! Love that white pig!


----------



## stonecreek

Got into a group tonight and stroked a decent boar with 6.5 Creedmore. Was lucky enough to get it on video.


----------



## Jester896




----------



## stonecreek

Shot 3 recovered 2 with AR this evening


----------



## Horns

stonecreek said:


> Shot 3 recovered 2 with AR this evening


Killa


----------



## Jester896

Nice!  Was in the neighborhood Saturday and today.  He said he hasn't hunted anywhere since deer season started.  As soon as deer season is over he was going to get back after them.  So many places he goes have deer hunters on them too... he didn't want any complaints about him being there and interfering with deer hunts.

I could have sworn I saw a few in the edge of the green field just N of Bear Branch on the way home Saturday.


----------



## stonecreek

Quick video of hunt. Self filmed and the wind screwed up the audio.
<iframe width="854" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Gator89 said:


> Waccamawl!


^^^^This.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

bfriendly said:


> Very nice.....can’t believe you were able to kill one with a 223 ?
> 
> Nice!


Really a 223? Nowaaay!
It can’t be done.


----------



## Jester896

like ants...everywhere


----------



## stonecreek

Caught 47 in traps in last 3 weeks. Using the saloon style traps from Tractor Supply.


----------



## Jester896




----------



## stonecreek

Turkey season has kept me out of the hogging business. But did manage 2 good sows this morning in the corn.


----------



## antharper

Good job , looks like it has been replanted once already


----------



## bfriendly

Ya know, it would be cool to have a place like that to go shoot some hogs and all. But I know you’re having to do this out of necessity and I hope ya kill everyone of them ! Way to put the hammer on em!


----------



## Jester896

antharper said:


> Good job , looks like it has been replanted once already



Most of the corn here is knee high or better already...I'm not sure they left much room for cotton and peanuts...everywhere I look it's all corn it seems


----------



## stonecreek

That’s one of several spots in the field that had to be replanted due to rain run off. The rest of field is planted and knee high. This was a peanut field last year and these low drainage areas draw hogs cuz last years peanuts will wash down to them.


----------



## stonecreek

Next week gonna get about 175 acres of peanuts planted near there and the hunting will pick up.


----------



## Jester896

rough time if there are a bunch around...holla if you need some daytime snipe help...might can shake loose for R&R


----------



## stonecreek

Wi





Jester896 said:


> rough time if there are a bunch around...holla if you need some daytime snipe help...might can shake loose for R&R


 Will do buddy.


----------



## jiminbogart

stonecreek, what do y'all do with all those hogs?

Will they root peanuts up out of the ground?


----------



## stonecreek

Yes they will root peanuts up at different stages. Most I pull off fields try to give them away when someone will take them.


----------



## stonecreek

Good boar from this morning. Cruddy shot went back into the corn had to get Grizz to locate it a couple hours later. Thanks


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Is Grizz the Airedale you had?  Nice hog.


----------



## stonecreek

She is. I’m retiring her from active trailing this year. Age, health issues etc... has made loading difficult also her drive is gone. Gonna live at the remaining years as a yard dog. Got a granddaughter to her that will get a lot of work this year. 1/2 dale 1/2 BMC


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

stonecreek said:


> She is. I’m retiring her from active trailing this year. Age, health issues etc... has made loading difficult also her drive is gone. Gonna live at the remaining years as a yard dog. Got a granddaughter to her that will get a lot of work this year. 1/2 dale 1/2 BMC


Man that mixture ought to have more grit than a side grinder


----------



## stonecreek

Super prey drive. Hunted over a couple male crosses out of Alabama a couple years ago. One died on the hunt after battling a hog in cold water. Guy had a Redtick hound and setter as strike dogs and these as RCDs. Best pack of dogs I have hunted over. His males were about 65 lbs and looked like wolfhounds Cree is around 40 lbs. Will try to find a pic.


----------



## stonecreek




----------



## stonecreek

Caught a corn looter on the edge of field at daybreak. Shot a little far back went about 70 yards in corn. The old BMC Caro able to locate. Nice boar ?


----------



## stonecreek

Broke in the new Sightmark Wraith set up on a couple wheat field pigs this evening. Like this day/night scope. Got 2 pigs at about 100 yards a piece. Windham .223 Hornady rounds


----------



## antharper

Pig killing machine !


----------



## stonecreek

Thursday/ Friday cut wheat field pigs. Windham 223 & 6.5 Creedmore


----------



## north_ga fireman

How do you like your sight mark? I'm looking to get in the night vision thermal scope asap. I also use a 223 to kill those looters


----------



## stonecreek

I’m no expert on night vision but love the Sightmark day/ night scope. Well within budget. Easy setup and use. The stock IR that comes with it is pretty good but I upgraded to the Sniper Hog night IR. Clear as a bell out to several hundred yards. I’m a simple guy and don’t like complicated stuff and this fit the bill.


----------



## stonecreek

Got 4 peanut pirates tonight. Recovered only 2 tho. Furthest shot was 287 yds with 6.5 Creedmore


----------



## stonecreek

Nothing with size . Heat been tough.


----------



## stonecreek




----------



## stonecreek




----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Man your working on them. Is that bob tailed BMC weatherford bred ?


----------



## stonecreek




----------



## stonecreek

She is straight out of Texas hit 10 years old this year. Was the runt if that litter. Been a top notch solo dog. Queer around other gyps tho.


----------



## Jester896

I had one out of Weatherford line...pretty fine dog...lost it to Brucellosis

still want to ride support one afternoon


----------



## stonecreek

Young boar in peanuts this morning ????


----------



## Jester896

I wasn't doing anyting this morning


----------



## stonecreek

We need to get together cuz it’s fixing to get good!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Man you got a full time job popping them things . Does your dog track down the runners for you ?


----------



## Jester896

I'll load some hunting rounds for my hunthing .260 today and prove them...in case.  Got some match stuff that would work fine tho.




need to get this thing dirty


----------



## stonecreek

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Man you got a full time job popping them things . Does your dog track down the runners for you ?


Yes she helps me to locate on my ? shots. Also good on locating and baying up one down in woods.


----------



## stonecreek

Checking peanuts ? this evening and whacked a solid young boar ? creeping on the edge of field. 6.5 Creedmore at 125 yards.


----------



## stonecreek

Did not mean to double post pics. Been a long day!!


----------



## Jester896

wondered if you were hunting when I was in North Lee Co this afternoon

Nice Bo


----------



## stonecreek

First hog I’ve seen in over a week. Been slow and they moving in the wee hours I guess. This hog was cruising for a sow.


----------



## stonecreek

A couple quick clips off the base line Tactacam with a boltgun.
<iframe width="901" height="507" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jester896

couple of good groups there...they are about to turn those nuts I bet...get on um


----------



## stonecreek

Went coyote hunting yesterday and ended up popping this young boar. Guess I will just feed the yotes. Jester the peanuts were planted late and those 7 plus inches of rain did more harm than good. Will be awhile before there turned.


----------



## stonecreek

Quick hunt this evening and caught this young boar in the peanuts


----------



## georgia_home

Dude! You’re consistently racking them up! Nice


----------



## Jester896

georgia_home said:


> Dude! You’re consistently racking them up! Nice



Imagine what he could do if he went more than ever couple of weeks


----------



## stonecreek

Gonna retire in 2 years. Grandbabys and hunting will be on the agenda. ???


----------



## Jester896

We might be in a race


----------



## stonecreek

Blew a stalk on 2 sows yesterday went back to same spot this evening a whacked an old boar hog. Hope I got good video because I swear it was chasing deer! Had 8 does out there and he was running after 2 of them?


----------



## stonecreek

Strung a few clips together for a video
<iframe width="901" height="507" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I enjoyed that !   I sure miss them hog dog videos   You live in a target rich environment. Good shooting.


----------



## Jester896

complete with a meat tenderizer


----------



## stonecreek

thanks but those kind of dogging days are over for this old man!!


----------



## antharper

Great video , left alone they’ll make a mess in a peanut field


----------



## Joe Brandon

Hey sir what kind of dog is that? Love him hes got some grit!!!!!


----------



## stonecreek

Old Weatherford BMC and she is a gyp.  A good one. Will squirrel hunt. Decoy yotes and bloodtrail deer. Getting old tho.


----------



## Jester896

I had one once...lost it to Brucellosis...off of Weatherford's line from Spanish Creek Kennels...would stay on a hounds heels


----------



## stonecreek

Caught this young boar in the harvested peanuts this evening


----------



## Jester896

would you share the info on that sling with me...I think I want a closer look


----------



## stonecreek

It’s one I got at WalMart. I like it got a handle in middle and made of a rubbery no slip material. Less than $20 I think.


----------



## Jester896

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kodiak-A...able-Hand-Grip-Release-By-LimbSaver/638788473


----------



## stonecreek

Yep ? that’s it. Got one on my turkey gun to.


----------



## antharper

Nice hog ,your a hogs worst nightmare


----------



## stonecreek

Was putting the move on a pair of hogs when a pile young boars came into the field chasing a hot sow. Ended the romance for 3 of them.


----------



## north_ga fireman

good job keep putting them down


----------



## stonecreek

Busted a toad of a sow this evening. Left about 10 lil piglets orphans.


----------



## north_ga fireman

Your so heartless like Donald Trump separating......l had too


----------



## tcward

Killed this one Sat evening with my ATI AR .223 using 62 grain Gold Dot. Shot about 125 yards..complete pass through. DRT.


----------



## stonecreek

Nice one. Congrats.


----------



## stonecreek

Busted a couple on the edge of peanut field with the 350 Legend 150 grains. Does not slam them like the Big Creed but still impressed with this round.


----------



## stonecreek

Busted a teenage looter this evening in the fog. 6.5 Creedmore about 185 yards.


----------



## stonecreek

Whacked a decent sow this evening in the light rain. Orphaned about 8 piggys. 6.5 Creed about 150 yards


----------



## kmckinnie

Them little 223 are the bomb.


----------



## stonecreek

kmckinnie said:


> Them little 223 are the bomb.


Wished I had carried the AR cuz then lil boogers held up about 50 yards from me. But... ain’t burning 6.5 rounds on football sized pigs. Paid an arm and leg for last box!


----------



## north_ga fireman

tannerite is cheaper if you can get together


----------



## Vinootz

stonecreek said:


> Found this while checking the farm. Dumped overnight by some slob. Perfect shoulder shot. Just cut off the head. I'm mad but not surprised.
> View attachment 987679


look closely and you can still see the mouth and nose. Even the bottom jaw outline-lol


----------



## stonecreek

Went to roost a bird yesterday evening and had a sow and 3 pigs pop out on other side of field. Busted her at 175 yards with 6.5 Creedmore.


----------



## Jester896

they're out there now...catch um just for dark


----------



## stonecreek

Yea I been slack during turkey season this year. Plan on getting busy with them soon.


----------



## stonecreek

Surgery has limited me this bow season. Can start back next Wednesday but was able to lift a gun this week and went after some hogs. Got 7 in 3 days with .223 Windham and 6.5 Creedmore. Also clipped a few.


----------



## antharper

Good job stonecreek , I have been hoping you’d get one of those bucks you were watching all summer on trail cam .


----------



## stonecreek

antharper said:


> Good job stonecreek , I have been hoping you’d get one of those bucks you were watching all summer on trail cam .


Yea me to!! I’m gonna start pulling back on bow mid week.


----------



## antharper

stonecreek said:


> Yea me to!! I’m gonna start pulling back on bow mid week.


Be careful ! Shoulder surgery ? Seems like I remember you mentioning it . Those bucks still hanging around


----------



## Jester896

I see a Texas Bullseye in the works right there.


----------



## stonecreek

antharper said:


> Be careful ! Shoulder surgery ? Seems like I remember you mentioning it . Those bucks still hanging around


Wish it was shoulder. Heart surgery. The doctor would stroke if he knew I was out shooting hogs 7 days after the surgery. But I’m right handed and the gun don’t weigh that much.


----------



## stonecreek

Hogs ran my bucks out on that stand. So will see if they return post rut.


----------



## antharper

stonecreek said:


> Wish it was shoulder. Heart surgery. The doctor would stroke if he knew I was out shooting hogs 7 days after the surgery. But I’m right handed and the gun don’t weigh that much.


Be careful , wishing you a speedy and complete recovery !


----------



## stonecreek

Thanks everything is looking good and I’m feeling great.


----------



## stonecreek

Deer season slowing down. And hogs starting to move some locally. Used Creedmore and 350 legend on this these this week.


----------



## Jester896

Glad you are doing well!  Seems like with harvest winding down some they would be searching more...holler..have rifle...will travel


----------



## stonecreek

Windham 223 w/ sightmark scope and 55 grain green tips. Got 4 on a quick ride around.


----------



## Jester896

I have a new .22-250 we need to try


----------



## stonecreek

Jester896 said:


> I have a new .22-250 we need to try


Had a Ruger 22-250 years ago. Great gun.Had to sell it with many others during some tough times.  Killed a pile of game with it.


----------



## Jester896

we just finished this one...took a minute
https://forum.gon.com/threads/starting-another-one.951830/


----------



## stonecreek

Have not hunted hogs a whole lot been squirrel hunting mostly but did get out some yesterday. Around 130 in afternoon did put 2 shots into a good boar. Pretty sure I pulled both shots with the 6.5 Creedmore. Left a decent blood trail but never located. Went and checked the wheat in evening and took a young boar with the Windham 223. Thought it was a sow cuz he was running with a litter of piglets.


----------



## stonecreek

Nice sow in wheat this afternoon. Orphaned about 8 piglets in the process. Pretty fair poke with the 6.5 Creedmore about 250 yards.


----------



## Jester896

they woulda come back in a few minutes...try those @ 250


----------



## stonecreek

Jester896 said:


> they woulda come back in a few minutes...try those @ 250


I know but had 2 more sows in the group that they followed off field. I have killed sows and come back 20 minutes later with shotgun and wiped out the litter.


----------



## stonecreek

Me and my buddy made a quick check in the wheat and popped a boar and sow.


----------



## Jester896

look at all them lil piggys in the tall grass


----------



## stonecreek

Hunted a food plot for an hour nothing moving. Walked back to truck parked on the field and killed a young boar rooting acorns 75 yards from truck. Windham 223 Sightmark Optics.


----------



## Jester896

good Hamp


----------



## stonecreek

Nice boar in wheat this afternoon. 350 legend shooting 150 grains about 100 yard shot. Took 2 shots to put brakes on him.


----------



## Jester896

nice shredders


----------



## Todd E

Love that first pic, StoneCreek


----------



## antharper

Hog slayer !


----------



## arhim22

Awesome!


----------



## stonecreek

Been waiting on this corn field to be cut. It didn’t disappoint got 5 at dusk including a decent boar. Savage 350 Legend 150 grain.


----------



## Jester896

have tripod will travel


----------



## stonecreek

Jester896 said:


> have tripod will travel


Will call you only half way done with that field. If weather holds should be done by weekend.


----------

